
AndroidHome: Google Gets Serious About the Smart Home - chrisek
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/androidathome_google_gets_serious_about_the_smart_home.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4dca4d1952af55c8%2C0
======
andrewguenther
I am not surprised at all that Google has done this. There intentions for the
Android platform have been pretty clear, and this was the next logical step. I
am very excited to see the kinds of things that come out of this.

